# Dog Food Rating



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How to grade your dog's food: Start with a grade of 100: 
1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points 
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points 
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points 
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points 
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (I.e. "ground brown rice", "brewers rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points 
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points 
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points 
8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3points 
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points 
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points 
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points 
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points 
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points 
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point 
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point 


Extra Credit: 
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points 
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points 
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points 
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points 
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points 
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points 
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points 
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points 
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points 
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point 
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point 
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the 
first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein 
source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point 
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point 
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are 
pesticide-free, add 1 point 




Quote: 
Score: 
94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D 69 and below = F 

Here are some foods that have already been scored. 

Dog Food scores: 
Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+ 
Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F 
Canidae / Score 112 A+ 
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+ 
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F 
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B 
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A 
**** Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+ 
**** Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+ 
Foundations / Score 106 A+ 
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B 
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D 
Innova Dog / Score 114 A+ 
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+ 
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+ 
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B 
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B 
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F 
ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley / Score 103 A+ 
Purina Beneful / Score 17 F 
Purina Dog / Score 62 F 
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F 
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+ 
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+ 
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A 
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F 
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F 
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+ 
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A
__________________


I rotate Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul and Canidae for my Yorkie as I have also read that it was good to try to switch their food every 3 months or so to cut down on allergies.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks for posting it.









I presume this is only dry kibble. What about canned? Most of the criteria would apply I guess.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> Excellent! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this is just for the dry food. I'm sorry but I don't know about the canned foods.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

This is an excellent post...love it! Thank you for posting! We switched our dogs today to Canidae after hearing such great reviews of it and doing a lot of research on my own.







Glad to see that it graded an A+!!!

Tammy


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I noticed that Natural Balance Organic was not on the list . So I did the points with it and came up with 129. So it is the highest ratinf so far. All my dogs just love it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good deal, A+ for us! Kosmo eats Natural Balance Duck & Potato and loves it! I'm glad he loves something that is also good for him


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

That's great to know. Thanks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I noticed that Natural Balance Organic was not on the list . So I did the points with it and came up with 129. So it is the highest ratinf so far. All my dogs just love it.[/B]


Great! That's what I feed Ollie and I was hoping someone would do the formula for it...thanks!!! Great post!


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

Our dogs are on Canidae but the woman at the pet store said that she recommends Nature's Variety. She told me that is what everyone uses if they have problems with teaaar stains. I wanted to see if anyone knew about this particular brand. We are happy with the Canidae, but wouls switch if it is as healthy and clears up the tear stains.

Here are the ingredients for the Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley:
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Montmorillonite Clay, Flaxseed Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Alfalfa Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Biotin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Folic Acid), Sea Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Pumpkinseeds, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Kelp, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Grapefruit Seed Extract, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, Clove

Prairie Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile for All Life Stages.

Thanks!
Tammy


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> Our dogs are on Canidae but the woman at the pet store said that she recommends Nature's Variety. She told me that is what everyone uses if they have problems with teaaar stains. I wanted to see if anyone knew about this particular brand. We are happy with the Canidae, but wouls switch if it is as healthy and clears up the tear stains.
> 
> Here are the ingredients for the Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley:
> Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Montmorillonite Clay, Flaxseed Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Alfalfa Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Biotin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Folic Acid), Sea Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Pumpkinseeds, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Kelp, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Grapefruit Seed Extract, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, Clove
> ...


Ok, my husband and I just tested the bag of Nature's Variety that we bought today. Between looking at the bag and the website (www.naturesvariety.com), we found out that this food scored 129!!









Tammy


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

*Merrick Puppy Plate:*
Ingredients:
Turkey, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Whole Barley, Duck, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Potatoes, Carrots, Peas, Natural Dried Chicken Liver, Whole Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Lysine, Guar Gum, Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Whole Clove Garlic, Dried Chicken, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterocococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Color (tumeric), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


*I believe the score is 113 but I could have missed something.*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to see NB ranks in the top four on that list. Actually, highest!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> *Merrick Puppy Plate:*
> Ingredients:
> Turkey, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Whole Barley, Duck, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Potatoes, Carrots, Peas, Natural Dried Chicken Liver, Whole Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Lysine, Guar Gum, Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Whole Clove Garlic, Dried Chicken, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterocococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Color (tumeric), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.
> 
> ...


Merrick is actually now made with organic chicken so you can add 5 more points to that score! I feed Lilly the adult Merrick, Chicken pot pie, or something like that and I didn't do the math but it is probably similar. I know that there is a big sticker on all of the Merrick food now saying that it is now made with organic chicken. 

I'm happy to see that Merrick ranks really high


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a question. I'm scoring Nutri Source Pure Vita

The first five ingredients are

Chicken
Chicken Meal
Brown Rice
Oatmeal
Barley

Under #2 do we subtract 10 points or no for chicken meal? :huh:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Apr 11 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760872


> I have a question. I'm scoring Nutri Source Pure Vita
> 
> The first five ingredients are
> 
> ...


No, I do not believe you subtract 10 points. The problem is if the protein source is non-specific, ie "meat" or "meat meal" rather than "chicken" or "chicken meal". Roughly described, "chicken" is the chicken with the water in it, and "chicken meal" is a more condensed chicken without the water. (I think, anyway...)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill eat Nature's Variety Instinct, with a little bit of Prairie mixed in. On the weekends we give them a bit of the canned Instinct. They've never had tear stains. But Jill started getting them all of a sudden, two weeks ago. We think it's allergies and we haven't changed the food because they both eat the same thing and Jack is perfectly fine. We've just started giving them the yogurt and I'm hoping that takes care of it!


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

My sister tells me that I have the most spoiled puppies that she has ever seen and here is why.

I mix the following kibble together for them and they pick thru and eat what they like.

Merricks (Any flavor)
Innova Puppy formula
Canidae
Natures Balance 
Evangers

They have been eating like this for years. I asked my vet about it before I began since I was having a hard time with their eating habits and it seemed as if I was constantly running to the store looking for something new to try. They went on hunger strikes! 
I added each one at monthly intervals until we found the mix that they liked. We had some that they didn't care for - like the Wellness Brands but this seems to be a winning combination. They have great coats and are really healthy. PLUS, they eat the taste that they like for that day and I don't have to worry anymore.

I know, I am one crazy owner!


----------

